# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  แอสแคน สารต้านอนุมูลอิสระที่ดีที่สุด

## takoe208

แอสตาแซนธิน ใน Ascan 
เป็นสาร Antioxidant ที่ดีเยี่ยม
เป็นสารในกลุ่มแซนโทรฟิลล์ ตระกูลแคโรทีนอยด์ มีลักษณะเป็นสารสีแดง พบมากใน ปลาแซลมอน  ไข่ปลาคาร์เวียร์ เปลือกปู 
กุ้งและสาหร่ายชนิด Microalgae Haematococus Pluvialis
จากการวิจัยทางวิทยาศาสตร์พบว่า แอสตาแซนธิน (Astaxanthin) มีความสามารถในการต้านอนุมูลอิสระได้แรงกว่า 
วิตามิน ซี 6,000 เท่า, CoQ10 800 เท่า, วิตามิน อี 550 เท่า, Green tea catechins 550 เท่า,
Alpha lipoic acid 75 เท่า, เบต้า แคโรทีน 40 เท่า และ สารสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น 17 เท่า
ประโยชน์ของสารแอสตาแซนธิน
นอกจากเป็นสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระได้ดีเยี่ยม ยังมีประโยชน์ต่อร่างกายในด้านต่างๆดังนี้
● ช่วยให้ผิวคงความอ่อนวัย ลดริ้วรอย ความหย่อนคล้อยและจุดด่างดำ
● ช่วยบำรุงสายตา ลดอาการเมื่อยล้าของสายตาจากการใช้คอมพิวเตอร์
● ช่วยเพิ่มความแข็งแรงของกล้ามเนื้อร่างกาย
● ช่วยดูแลสุขภาพกระเพาะอาหาร
● ลดอัตราเสี่ยงของการเกิดโรคมะเร็ง โรคเบาหวาน โรคหัวใจ เส้นเลือดในสมองแตก
ใครบ้างที่ควรรับประทานสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระแอสตาแซนธิน (Astaxanthin)
● ผู้ที่ใส่ใจในสุขภาพทุกเพศทุกวัย 
● ผู้ที่ใส่ใจในความงามและสุขภาพผิว
● ผู้ที่ต้องเผชิญกับมลภาวะต่างๆเป็นประจำเช่นความเครียด ฝุ่นควันจากท่อไอเสียรถยนต์ เป็นต้น
● ผู้ที่ต้องทำงานใช้สายตากับคอมพิวเตอร์เป็นเวลานาน
● นักกีฬาและผู้ที่ออกกำลังกายเป็นประจำ
เบต้ากลูแคน ใน ascan 
สารอาหารมหัศจรรย์
เบต้ากลูแคน = สารอาหารธรรมชาติที่มีประสิทธิภาพในการเพิ่มภูมิคุ้มกันโรคสูงที่สุดในโลก และเชื่อว่าในอนาคจะเป็นอาหารธรรมชาติที่มีคุณสมบัติที่สุดในโลกascan

ลดอาการปวดข้อและข้ออักเสบ

สาหร่ายแดงมีแอสต้าแซนธิน ซึ้งจะช่วยคุณและปกป้องคุณจากรังสียูวี ต่อต้านอนุมูลอิสระ ทำให้ร่างกายแข็งแรง ไม่อ่อนล้าจากการทำงานหนัก
ทำให้ผิวพัณขาวกระจ่างใส ลดรอยหมองคำ เหี่ยวย่น ปกป้องมลภาวะจากภายนอก เมื่อเราหลีกพ้นจากการทำลายจากภายนอกแล้ว
หลิงจือ เห็ดมหัศจรรย์ ผู้ปลดปล่อยโรคแห่งยุคโลกาภิวัตน์
			 เป็นความจริงที่เห็ดหลิงจือเป็น “ยาครอบจักรวาล” ซึ่งจะไม่เอ่ยอ้างถึงการรักษาโรคภัยไข้เจ็บในยุคโลกาภิวัตน์ จะมีผลเป็นกรณีพิเศษหรือไม่ เพื่อเป็นการคลี่คลายคำตอบดังกล่าวรวมทั้งข้อข้องใจพื้นฐานต่างๆเราได้ใช้เวลาถึง13 ปี
			 ก่อนอื่น เห็ดหลิงจือสามารถรักษาโรคภัยไข้เจ็บสารพัดชนิดหรือ...? คำตอบของเรายืนยันได้อย่างแน่นอน เพราะคุณค่าทางยาของเห็ดหลิงจือมีประสิทธิภาพเข้าไปปรับสภาพร่างกายของคนเราให้แข็งแรงให้ฟื้นฟูสู่สภาพที่แข็งแรงได้ สำหรับ “คนป่วย” เห็ดหลิงจือสามารถที่จะเข้าไปถอนรากถอนโคนโรคร้ายชนิดนั้นๆ ให้หมดสิ้น ผู้ที่มีร่างกายไม่สมดุลก็จะถูกปรับสภาพให้อยู่ในสภาพสมดุลเป็นปกติ และมีประสิทธิภาพต่อคนเราทุกคน โดยไม่แบ่งเชื้อชาติใดๆทั้งสิ้น ถ้าหากร่างกายคนใดคนหนึ่งที่มีสภาพรวมเข้ากับเห็ดหลิงจือเป็นหนึ่งเดียวกันได้ละก็ ยิ่งเห็นชัดถึงประสิทธิภาพอันมหาศาล ตราบจนทุกวันนี้ยังไม่เคยปรากฎมีผู้ที่รับประทานเห็ดหลิงจือแล้วจะเกิดปฎิกิริยาในทางลบเลย

----------


## takoe208

สนในผลิตภัณฑ์ ascan แอสแคน 
www.ascanshop.com

----------


## takoe208

สารสกัดastaxanthin betaglucan

----------


## takoe208

ขอบคุณครับ ดันๆๆ

----------


## takoe208

ขอบคุณครับ .. ดันๆๆๆ

----------


## takoe208

แอสแคน ว่าโรคร้ายในตัวเราหรือคนที่คุณรัก อาจเกิดอาการเมื่อไม่สามารถรักษาได้แล้ว

----------

